# [serveur web] un super light? (résolu)

## _tebra_

Bonjour,

je me suis fait un petit serveur web avec apache+php5+mysql. J'y ai installé Gallery. Cela fonctionne mais c'est hyper lent (30 à 60 sec pour afficher une page). Normal vu que la machine n'a que 32Mo de ram (+500Mo de Swap) et un CPU ARM à 266Mz. Le problème ne vient pas du débit de la connection internet.

Donc j'envisage de remplacer apache par Cherokee ou Monkey HTTP Daemon

Avez-vous des suggestions?

Mysql et php5 fonctionnent-ils correctement sur ces serveurs web?

Merci d'avanceLast edited by _tebra_ on Tue Feb 20, 2007 7:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Bapt

1/ MySQL est indépendant de ton serveur WEB donc mysql ne fonctionne pas sur un serveur web.

Tu peux donc changer de serveur web, ça n'affectera pas mysql.

2/ je te consilles lighttpd comme serveur web, lighttp très complet, très simple d'utilisation.

gère bien le php.

Ensuite sur une petite config comme ça tu aurais plutôt je pense intérêt à faire du php5-sqlite plutôt que php5-mysql.

----------

## _tebra_

OK, je vais faire le test avec lighttp mais je ne pense pas que php5-sqlite pourra remplacer php5-mysql car Gallery2 ne semble pas prendre en charge sqlitle.

----------

## _tebra_

C'est déjà nettement plus rapide avec lighttpd.

Merci

----------

## ttgeub

Je te conseille autre chose que Gallery qui ait franchement une horrible usine a gaz. Utilise ce truc c'est tout de meme franchement mieux :

http://www.phpwebgallery.net/

PS : ce sera evidemment bcp plus rapide.

----------

## DuF

C'est clair que Gallery, surtout la version 2, c'est puissant, mais c'est vraiment l'usine à gaz.

Dans le genre petite gallerie, qui fait du boulot certes limité mais bien, il y a Luxbum. A tester pour ceux qui le souhaitent.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Moi qui avait jeter mon dévolu sur Gallery2 car c'est le premier que j'ai vu dans portage, je suis content que des personnes nous fassent connaître d'autres soft et j'avoue que le petit phpwebgallery me fait de l'oeil   :Wink: 

----------

## mic006fr

@_tebra_

[OFF Linux embarqué]

Je m'intéresse à ce genre de machine pour faire quelques essais.

Tu peux me donner plus d'infos sur ta machine? (caractéristiques, périphériques, conso, prix et lieu d'achat...).

J'ai vu l'association Armadeus qui développe une plateforme intéressante également.

Merci

[/OFF]

----------

## _tebra_

J'utilise un NSLU2 qui est en fait un NAS du constructeur Linksys. Son firmware est construit sur un noyau linux. Donc possibilité d'y mettre une vrai distro linux et de le détourner de sa fonction d'origine.

Tout est là http://www.nslu2-linux.org/

----------

